# Finding Holds Promise for Treatment of Fatigue and Sleep Disorders



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Key Mechanism Behind Sleep Discovered: Finding Holds Promise for Treatment of Fatigue and Sleep Disorders ScienceDaily – Washington State University researchers have discovered the mechanism by which the brain switches from a wakeful to a sleeping state. The finding clears the way for a suite of discoveries, from sleeping aids to treatments for stroke and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

